# Test: why do the call it a monkey dish?



## fryguy (Sep 2, 2009)

First of all, DO NOT GOOGLE THIS !!!!!!!!!!! we had a discussion on this at work and had some pretty interesting  answers......what do you think?


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Similar to dish an organ grinder's monkey used as it combed the crowds for gratuities.


----------



## fryguy (Sep 2, 2009)

there are several theories so I'll take any of those as a correct answer. First answer is wrong.....sorry


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

*LOL!!!* There are no right answers to that question. There are no wrong answers to that question. There are only answers that each individual listener deem as more plausible./img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## dreadchef (Nov 18, 2011)

I heard it's called a Marquis dish... And "monkey" stems from the endless evolution of linecook shorthand slang... Seems Plausible...


----------



## hideoutchef (Sep 14, 2011)

I was always told that it was the size dish that was fed to monkeys to test for poison in the Far East Empires and has just become the standard size for sides of such things as potato salad, Cole slaw and the like.


----------

